
Python decorators they won't tell you about - BerislavLopac
https://github.com/hchasestevens/posts/blob/master/notebooks/the-decorators-they-wont-tell-you-about.ipynb#blob_contributors_box
======
kamikaz1k
This is linking to a file, is there a rendered version to read?

~~~
hchasestevens
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/hchasestevens/posts/blob/...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/hchasestevens/posts/blob/master/notebooks/the-
decorators-they-wont-tell-you-about.ipynb)

